# 13x19 or 16x20?  Opinions very much needed!



## manaheim (Sep 2, 2008)

Ok, so as some of you may know I'm setting up for a showing of some of my work.  However, I'm discovering that the original simple glass-only "frame" I was considering using is not available in a size that matches up well to the typical aspect ratio of my camera. (and also, therefore, kind of dorks with my artistic interpretation of the scene)

This leaves me with 2 options...

Option 1: Print these as 13x19 and use a black wood frame.  I don't love this idea, but it will work.

Example:







Option 2: Print these as 16x20 but allow an uneven white border space around the image.  

Example:






Technically the person purchasing any such image can always cut and re-frame as desired.  The question, however, is which do you think will look better?


----------



## Moglex (Sep 3, 2008)

One thing I have found is that because I now always crop to what I feel is the best format for the shot rather than the paper I almost never end with something that fits the paper. (HCB would turn in his grave!).

I realised that the finished result tends to look better with much larger borders, paricularly if the borders are assymetric.

It has a few other advantages in that I've found people seem to feel a picture has more artistic merit if it has large borders (absurd I know, but try it and see), printing smaller increased the apparant sharpness and detail and lastly it saves ink!


----------



## Alpha (Sep 3, 2008)

Large borders should be on the matte, not the paper. I always felt like 13x19 was an odd size, even when I printed my own appropriately sized images on it. Personally I'd opt for printing 16x20 and then covering the border w/ a matte if it's too much.


----------



## manaheim (Sep 3, 2008)

Alpha said:


> Large borders should be on the matte, not the paper. I always felt like 13x19 was an odd size, even when I printed my own appropriately sized images on it. Personally I'd opt for printing 16x20 and then covering the border w/ a matte if it's too much.


 
Yeah, 13x19 _is_ odd... but for some reason I like that aspect ratio on some of my images.  Some of them look odd to me on more 3/4 aspect.

Still, all good points.  I'll try to see if I can come up with a 3/4 aspect ratio crop that I'm comfortable with.


----------



## Jim Benton (Sep 4, 2008)

Alpha said:


> Large borders should be on the matte



I'm slightly confused here. I thought that matte was a finish (or a technique in film making) and a mat was "a border going around a picture between picture and frame or serving as the frame".

I'd also never realised that the mat could not be formed from the printing paper.

Any thoughts?


----------



## ann (Sep 4, 2008)

there is a matte finish.
there is also a matt backboard, and a window matt for placing over the photo to protect it from the glass and provide a professinal presentation.

the tradition mounting method is to use what is consider museum standards, which means bottom heavy window (the bottom border is at least 1/2-1 inch larger than the top. The sides are the same width as the top) This may vary with the top and side borders but the bottom is always larger.

Prints may be center weighted but this becomes a personal decision.

you are wanting to use swiss clips to avoid a metal or wooden frame so you could make your prints fit a 13x19 piece of paper to include a white border, which would for a short period of time be fine for a show.  Have you checked with the curator of the show to determine how they want things hung/presented?


For instance, they may want everything to be "salon" hung, which will mean working out the printing sizes to fit the same size paper, or they may not care.


----------



## Jim Benton (Sep 4, 2008)

ann said:


> there is a matte finish.
> there is also a matt backboard, and a window matt for placing over the photo to protect it from the glass and provide a professinal presentation.



Getting even more confused now.

According to Merriam Webster 'matt' is a verb meaning, in this context, "to provide a mat".

It's so much simpler discussing this in person.


----------



## manaheim (Sep 4, 2008)

ann said:


> there is a matte finish.
> there is also a matt backboard, and a window matt for placing over the photo to protect it from the glass and provide a professinal presentation.
> 
> the tradition mounting method is to use what is consider museum standards, which means bottom heavy window (the bottom border is at least 1/2-1 inch larger than the top. The sides are the same width as the top) This may vary with the top and side borders but the bottom is always larger.
> ...


 
The "curator" in this case is a local Dentist.   They don't care too much.  I know this is basically a "ha haha ha", but its my first opportunity to hang my work somewhere other than my office, so it's a good way to get some experience in a low pressure situation.  The dentist likes to put up the work of local artists, and happens to be a good friend of my family.  Perfect.

Once I get through this one, I'll start looking around for more significant opportunities.


----------



## ann (Sep 4, 2008)

no,  hanging one's work is never a ha haha ha.

this is what i always tell my students, only show your very best work,  in a very professional manner, even if the viewer isn't aware, you are.


----------



## Flash Harry (Sep 5, 2008)

2nd that, also the no ha ha, as long as someone sees them, then tells someone else they're good, your on the way up, good luck with your show. H


----------



## manaheim (Sep 5, 2008)

ann said:


> no, hanging one's work is never a ha haha ha.
> 
> this is what i always tell my students, only show your very best work, in a very professional manner, even if the viewer isn't aware, you are.


 
Yup, that makes sense.  I was only saying that the _Dentist_ doesn't care too much how I frame the images... though certainly I want to impress him too.

I appreciate your advice, ann.  Perspectives from experience are always very helpful.  

I'm still racking my brain a bit on this one, but I am quite a ways away from where I started thanks to all the very helpful feedback I've gotten from everyone on this thread.

Thank you, all.


----------



## kundalini (Sep 5, 2008)

@ Jim Benton:

What do you call a man with no arms and no legs laying in front of a door?

Matt



What do you call a man with no arms and no legs hanging on a wall?

Art





With regard to the excess border, my preference would be to have either equal edges or as ann mentioned, have a heavy bottom.  Just my 2¢.


----------

